# Pecan Pudding??



## Jeff G. (Dec 2, 2009)

Not sure where this fits under desserts.... 

I needed to bring something into work today. I was going to make pecan pie.. forgot to get a pie crust. Went to make a pie crust, not enough shortening.. got the pecans out.. barely enough to make a pie(maybe).. ok 0 for 3... 
I got creative 
3 eggs, 1 1/2 cup flour, 1 tsp baking powder, 1 cup dark karo syrup, 1 cup sugar, 2 tbls melted butter, 1/2tsp vanilla, all the pecans I had.. around 1 cup. 
dump everything in a bowl and mix. Pour in a 9x9 cake pan and bake at 350 for 50 minutes... 
Awesome pecan pudding....Denser than pecan pie filling, not quite as sweet. Very much like a date pudding but without the dates...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me Jeff....I'm one of those individuals that prefers Pecan Pie to be a few days old...I'll eat it when it's fresh...the day it's baked...but prefer it when it has time to "candy" or "cure" a bit...I like Pecan Pie when I can hold a piece in one hand and eat it....


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeff G. said:


> Not sure where this fits under desserts....
> 
> I needed to bring something into work today. I was going to make pecan pie.. forgot to get a pie crust. Went to make a pie crust, not enough shortening.. got the pecans out.. barely enough to make a pie(maybe).. ok 0 for 3...
> I got creative
> ...



Drat... forgot a couple of items.. 
2 tblsp honey and some allspice.. didn't measure, just shook some in...


----------

